# Places to buy bear bait



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Please post places to buy bear bait...especially bulk!
bear bait man

Bearsbait


Only two I have found so far.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

There's a place on 84 street in Byron center on piemont drive


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Here is a 2011 thread with some sources.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387525



If you're in the Iron Mt or Escanaba area, Crivitz, WI is about 45 minutes - 1 hour away. 

http://pelkinsvenisonprocessing.com/pelkinsvenisonprocessing_006.htm

17# Peanut Butter $12.00
50# Jelly $15.00 
Yogurt Coated Fruit Centers
(Strawberry) $12 or 3/$30
10# Chocolate Licorice $5.00 
Maple Syrup12/Bottles $15.00 or 24 for $24.00
Bag Dolly Madison Donut Crunch 2/$25.00
Bag Dry Cereal $15.00
Box Dry Granola Clusters $15.00 or 2/$25.00
Bag Chocolate Trail Mix $15.00
Pail Andes Candies $8.00
Box of Marshmallow Cream $16.00 or 2/$28.00
40# Icing Glaze $9.00 or 5/$40.00
Pail of Cream Cheese $5.00
Liquid Smoke $5.00 (16oz), $15 (64oz) or $28 (128oz)

BARRELS: ($10.00 Deposit)

Andes Candies $65.00
Chocolate and Reg. Trail Mix $70.00
Sugar Cones $45.00
Dry Granola Clusters $50.00
Peanuts $70.00
Chocolate Mix $30.00
Cream Cheese $60.00 
TOTES: 

Chocolate $100.00
Chocolate Trail Mix $300.00
Dry Granola Clusters $300.00
Peanuts $300.00
Reg. Trail Mix $350.00 
New items will be added throughout the season!
Products and prices may vary


----------



## BearMagnum (Aug 18, 2012)

If you are in the UP or willing to go to the Green Bay Area. They have great service and below to average prices. 

http://www.wisconsinbearbait.com/


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

pigeon said:


> There's a place on 84 street in Byron center on piemont drive


This is where I go for Granola. Take a few 55 gallon barrels with you.


Good hunting!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Piedmont is why we got ours.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Last I heard, Piedmont bought out all the sticky granola contracts and jacked the price way up. 
Anybody contacted them to see what their price is on sticky granola lately?


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

TVCJohn said:


> Here is a 2011 thread with some sources.
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=387525
> 
> ...


Are the pails of Andes mints safe for human consumption? My fiance is very interested! LOL


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

You guys are talking about Endres right?

Here is their number for anyone who's thinking about them.
616-878-4230


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

bobsbearbait.com


----------



## rein1 (Jun 30, 2008)

bearbaiting.com located in pinconning,mi


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Anything near Newberry?


----------



## 300wby (Nov 13, 2011)

Look on craigslist. Someone who was saving donuts and didn't draw is selling a bunch.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Here's another with decent prices.

http://www.cookeandsonsfarm.com/


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

srconnell22 said:


> Last I heard, Piedmont bought out all the sticky granola contracts and jacked the price way up.
> Anybody contacted them to see what their price is on sticky granola lately?


25 cents per lb


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Any of you ever consider using carp? Or is that too stinky and messy to deal with?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

tmilldrummer said:


> Any of you ever consider using carp? Or is that too stinky and messy to deal with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Don't use anything you wouldn't want to sit downwind of after a few warm autumn days.

Granola is really the ideal bait in my opinion. Easy to handle, durable, and they like it. Price went up .10 since we quit a few years ago.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I went and picked up 8 buckets of pie filling and frosting this afternoon.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

tmilldrummer said:


> Any of you ever consider using carp? Or is that too stinky and messy to deal with?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Bear hunting is supposed to be enjoyable. Do you think sitting near a pile of rotting fish would be a good way to spend a September afternoon?


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I've got some carp in the freezer. I'll be trying it as an attractant at one or two of our spots but I probably won't be putting it down right before I plan to hunt. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

